

U.S. Post Office to Enable Wholesale Surveillance of Mail - brlittle
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2008/02/us_post_office.html

======
andreyf
Hm, does it really matter? There is much more private information thought my
browser than my mailbox... that's what we should worry about more.

------
cstejerean
Read carefully, this is only for commercial customers, ie. bulk mailers.

